# SCT-888 Worht It???



## DDBartlett (Apr 10, 2015)

My forum search skills aren't the most proficient; however, I have found a few posts regarding the SCT-888 router bits. I wasn't really able to discern whether they were a good starter bit or just a so-so bit. So, my question is; are the George Hsu SCT-888 bits a good value or just something to give you the basic idea? I believe that you will generally get what you pay for, but sometimes you can really find that value that just makes sense.

DDB


----------

